# Thick as fook eBay users



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm selling some 22" wheels on behalf of my dad ( yes he's a pimp) and listed them at £400 as they aren't perfect condition but all is described and even photos and priced accordingly.

I get an email tonight and its goes like this...

eBay knob - "What price ?"

Me - "£400 as listed"

eBay knob - " there are other defects"

Are people out there genuinely that thick or unintelligent (probably not even English) to sting a sentence together and actually make sense. It just completly baffles me how they get anywhere in life if that's how they speak.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Always the same, and then the people on the other side of the planet asking you to ship them!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> I'm selling some 22" wheels on behalf of my dad ( yes he's a pimp) and listed them at £400 as they aren't perfect condition but all is described and even photos and priced accordingly.
> 
> I get an email tonight and its goes like this...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :roll:

They're not all 'tick! Some are scamming! 



tonksy26 said:


> on behalf of my dad ( yes he's a pimp)


 Not sure I'd admit this. What does it make you! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I once a few years ago made the near fatal mistake of selling an iphone on eBay what a right royal PITA that was....


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Often happens, mainly from either scammers or time wasters . . .

Best thing is either dont reply at all or just say " as stated in the ad - any other questions?"

Bet you don't get a response . . .


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I sell a fair bit on ebay and 99% of sales go without a hitch, I did have one retarded woman though who really pissed me off. I'm selling an item for £10 plus £14 delivery (the cost of delivery is actually £14). This woman emails me telling me my postage is too much and other people are sending the same item for £5. What I couldn't get her to realise was that they were listing the same item as me for £30 so clearly subsidising the cost of postage from the profit of the item. There was no explaining to her and it all got a bit out of hand, I won't say what my final remark to her was but it was a conversation stopper and no more was heard from the ebay retard.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Hate when people trying to make money out of postage. 
For £14 you can deliver set of wheels, car seats etc...

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Consider using myhermes and/or collect+

For larger/heavier or international items I do a search on parcel2go and similar sites.

These days I only use Royal Mail for small and light items under the £2.60 threshold.

For really bulky stuff like furniture I use anyvan


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got a few things ready to sell at the moment, the thought of the eBay hassle is putting me off. So a few bargains in the for sale section til I pull my finger out.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well plugged :lol:

Can't see any post though :-?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've followed your lead and put links in my sig.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha fairplay. Sigs are only visible on desktop/browsers though.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

It's the funnel theory.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

mullum said:


> Consider using myhermes and/or collect+
> 
> For larger/heavier or international items I do a search on parcel2go and similar sites.
> 
> ...


I've started using myhermes since they started to do a drop off service where I can leave all my parcels at a local petrol station for collection in the evening. Before this I had no option but to use Royal Mail as they were the only place open on a Saturday morning and I'm never home for couriers to make collections. Royal mail are a rip off though, where they charge £14.20 for something, MyHermes charge £5.40 for the same item! Might start to actually sell a few things on ebay again now.


----------



## Keith a (Sep 24, 2013)

Had an idiot when I was selling a damaged elise front clam.

Has it listed as 99p start as I just wanted it out the garage. Due to the size it was also down as collection only.

Chap from Hull (I'm in Bath) wins it for £5 and the. I hear nothing from him for 3 days, so chase him for payment. He asks about postage costs and when I can send it. Took 10 emails to convince him that it was listed as collection only. Then he didn't pay. Lodged non paying bidder through ebay and he pays. Then get a message at 6pm on the Sunday evening saying he's collecting it that night. Turns up at 9pm and then argues that there is no bumper with it. Bloody elise doesn't have one. He's convinced it did and it should be included.

Finally took it after 15 mins of trying to argue and reduce the price.

I should have just cut it up and thrown it in the skip.


----------

